# Spotify hack?



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Today I had my Spotify app open on my desktop and when I went to go play something it said I was connected on an Iphone. I don't even own an Iphone. I have been logged in on my phone before and had to change it to desktop but it always showed the name of my phone. The name using my account was de florian. My account info was not changed, fortunately, but I am concerned that someone was able to log into my account using the Spotify phone app. I immediately changed my password to help ensure that my account isn't compromised. Anyone else ever have this happen? How can I ensure this doesn't happen again?

Kevin


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Change your pw weekly


----------

